# Pictures



## cody12 (Dec 6, 2016)

As I look through pics here alot of them don't appear. I get a little pic.of what looks like a broken picture. Anyone know what the problem is?


----------



## Enderman (Dec 6, 2016)

Recent or old threads?
Because there are a lot of old threads where the image got deleted by the hosting site or the hosting site went down or the user deleted their account or something like that.
Many users never return to reupload their old images...


----------

